# Kepler GTX 680 Review online //Offizieller NVIDIA Link //GAMESTAR TEST 5% vor GTX590



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

das allererste Review ist eben online aufgetaucht. 

*NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 680 (Kepler) 2GB Reference Card Video Card Review*

€dit: von pcper.com sind auch Folien aufgetaucht, da das Review kurzzeitig online war:
Pcper.com Kepler GTX680 Review

Der Vorsprung zur GTX580 beträgt...
... in 1080p 38,5%.
... in 1600p 38,1%.


Die Karte wurde in verschiedenen Benchmarks wie 3Dmark 11, oder Unigine Heaven getested, sowie in HAWX, Mafia II, Metro 2033 etc.

Die GTX680 liegt meistens vor der 7970 und kann sogar die 6990 hinter sich lassen. In wenigen Spielen ist die 7970 schneller.

Die Leistungsaufnahme unter Last ist gleichauf mit der 7970, im Idle ist sie jedoch 40W höher.
*(Bei dem verwendeten Treiber ist keine Stromsparfunktion verfügbar, deswegen ist der Verbrauch zu hoch angegeben.)

Kleine Anmwerkung:* *
Die Seite ist ÜBERLASTET wie nur was, einfach n bissi warten *

Es wurde noch ein älterer Treiber verwendet und nicht der neue  300.99, daher sollte die Leistung noch etwas nach oben korrigiert  werden.

Meinung des Autors:
Für einen geringeren Preis und mehr Leistung als die 7970 hat Nvidia eine sehr gute Karte rausgebracht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEPL1SilkJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Articles : Introducing the GeForce GTX 680 GPU - GeForce

Nvidia Geforce GTX 680 im Test bei GameStar.de
*


----------



## lunar19 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Ich weiß nicht, obs an mir liegt, aber der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht... Muss ich nochmals heut nachmittag gucken  Aber danke für die News!

EDIT: Geht doch  Aber nur langsam


----------



## Gast1663794603 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

der link geht. Ich glaube die Seite ist überlastet. Es lädt sehr lahm.


----------



## OdlG (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

es geht zwar sehr langsam, aber es geht  danke für die news. die gebenchten spiele finde ich zwar etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber ich warte ohnehin auf PCGH-Reviews.


----------



## Schmidl146 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Sehr langsam würd ich sagen


----------



## Adam West (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Sehr gute Karte! 

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe: Sie verbraucht im Standard ca. 60 Watt mehr, ist dafür ca. 10-15 % (??) schneller, aber kostet auch ca. 100€ mehr?


----------



## lunar19 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Aber ein paar mehr Bilder wären schön...


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Die 680 kostet weniger als eine 7970 

AMD's Radeon HD 7970 ca. $549. 
NVIDIA GTX680 $500 - $ 534


----------



## McClaine (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Moin,

um deine Usernews lange zu erhalten ein Tip von mir:
gib bitte den Inhalt etwas wieder und schmück das ganze etwas aus, sonst macht ein Mod dicht 

@Topic 
hm wenn das alles stimmt gibts schon nen sauberen Leistungsschub zur GTX 580


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Ich komm ja kaum auf die Seite drauf, wie soll ich da mehr schreiben 
Keine Angst, wird noch erweitert^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

jetzt muss amd preise senken...kann ja nicht sein dass sie mehr kostet


----------



## Tiz92 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Seite überlastet -.-

Edit: Wo bleibt der PCGH Test??


----------



## D@rk (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Sehr nette bench's nur ich glaub net das es sich lohnt von einer gtx 580 auf die 680 zu wechseln


----------



## Adam West (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



bensch schrieb:


> jetzt muss amd preise senken...kann ja nicht sein dass sie mehr kostet


 
Na doch, wie hieß es noch vor kurzem: Balkenlänge ist nicht alles und wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, verbraucht AMDs Karte weniger , kosten tut sie kaum 10 € mehr, ist allerdings auch 10-15 % (??) langsamer.

Quasi ein Patt, in dem NV die Oberhand gewinnen würde, wenn auch nicht mit massiven Vorsprung!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Edit: Wo bleibt der PCGH Test?


Wir halten uns an NDAs und messen auch die Leistungsaufnahme gescheit


----------



## Adam West (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Wir halten uns an NDAs und *messen auch die Leistungsaufnahme gescheit* [/QUOTE]

Was heißt das jetzt? Sprich!


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Die Leistung passt so weit (wie erwartet) der Verbrauch ist ja allerdings nicht so prall gegenüber der Referenz-7970... Naja, mal deutschsprachige Tests abwarten

Gruß


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir halten uns an NDAs und messen auch die Leistungsaufnahme gescheit



Die war beim Tweaktown-Review für die 680 ziemlich hoch, verglichen mit den Ergebnissen von Tom's Hardware.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Tiz92 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Wo bleibt der PCGH Test??/QUOTE]Wir halten uns an NDAs und messen auch die Leistungsaufnahme gescheit
> ...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Edit: Wo bleibt der PCGH Test??


 

Bei nVIDIA-Karten in der Regel um 14 Uhr


----------



## Yakuza (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Ok, wer will meine GTX 580 SOC kaufen?


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



MrSesc schrieb:


> Die war beim Tweaktown-Review für die 680 ziemlich hoch, verglichen mit den Ergebnissen von Tom's Hardware.


 tweaktown hat den alten 258.80er Treiber und Tom's Hardware hatte den neuen 300.99er benutzt, daher können die Ergebnisse unterschiedlich sein.

Bilder laden bei mit net 

Zum NDA Fall.
6:00 Uhr Kalifornischer Zeit, also 15:00MEZ, war die letzten Jahre auch so.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der PCGH Test??



"Its done when its done" - besser spät(er) und dafür fundiert


----------



## Dolomedes (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Amd muss die Preise senken meinst du ?
Intel oder Nvidi senken ihre Preise auch nur selten.
Wir werden sehen, ne ?

Auf meiner 470ger läuft immer noch alles auf den Höchsten Einstellungen.
Wenn das PL aber stimmt werde ich umsteigen und das Ding verkloppen 

Mal sehen steht noch viel ins Haus dieses Jahr,...


----------



## Tiz92 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> "Its done when its done" - besser spät(er) und dafür fundiert


 
Ich würde sagen "fundierter" kriegen wirs im Heft. 

Hab auch nichts dagegen, wofür zahl ich das Teil sonst wenn alles perfekt hier stehen würde.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> tweaktown hat den alten 258.80er Treiber und Tom's Hardware hatte den neuen 300.99er benutzt, daher können die Ergebnisse unterschiedlich sein.



Ist mir schon klar, habe nur auf den Unterschied hinweisen wollen.
Allerdings kommt mir der 258.80 verdächtig alt vor. Immerhin wäre der von Mitte 2010, damit kann man doch nicht ernsthaft eine Karte im März 2012 testen?!


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Tja, das kann keiner sagen. ^^
bzgl verbrauch: bei dem verwendeten Treiber ist keine Stromsparfunktion verfügbar, deswegen ist der Verbrauch zu hoch angegeben.


----------



## Marule (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Freu mich drauf, wenn die Tests im heft sind....wird bestimmt meine nächste Karte.


----------



## Pumpi (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die Leistung passt so weit (wie erwartet)


 
Also ich seh da bis jetzt das größte average Fps gefake ever. Der Turbo produziert nutzlose Fps und wenns hart auf hart kommt dann liegt die 680 teils unter GTX 580. Die min-Fps @ 25x16 sind bei einer GTX x80 Karte der Gradmesser und nicht average @ FullHD, am besten noch ohne AA. Ich gehe davon aus das die GTX 680 im PCGH Bench in den anspruchsvollen Settings gnadenlos unter geht. Wohlgemerkt bei den entscheidenden min-Fps und nicht bei nutzlosen Max-Fps. Ich denke mal das sich heute Testseiten wie CB, die nur average testen, absolut blamieren und Tests abliefern die den Strom nicht wert sind.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - Kepler - 28nm - 2012


----------



## OdlG (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

ich warte ohnehin auf die speerspitze von kepler. in 2560x1440 brauch man schon ein wenig mehr leistung für höchste details in allen spielen^^


----------



## Fragles (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

@Mark 

ist das wieder so ein spezial NDA wo das ende des NDA auch wieder unter NDA steht. ????

Wenn ja dann muss ich sagen sind das schon komische Sachen.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Habe ich schon durch einen anderen Thread entdeckt die Seite. Sieht sehr gut aus. Ähnlich wie von Toms Hardware.
Nur, ich sagte es schon an anderer Stelle, fehlen Benches wie BF3 oder Crysis 2. Weil die Grafikreferenz sind.


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe ich schon durch einen anderen Thread entdeckt die Seite. Sieht sehr gut aus. Ähnlich wie von Toms Hardware.
> Nur, ich sagte es schon an anderer Stelle, fehlen Benches wie BF3 oder Crysis 2. Weil die Grafikreferenz sind.


 OC fehlt auch und das ist ja mal das wichtigste 

pcper.com hat anscheinend auch schon ein online gehabt, aber wieder off genommen. Da such ich mal die Vergleichsbilder von.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Gerade auf PC Perspective Live! gefunden:


> 3/22 @ 9am PST / 12pm EST
> PCPer Live Review: NVIDIA



... das NDA-Ende wäre demnach also um 18:00 unserer Zeit.


----------



## iphone1 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Für mich ist auch in erster Linie interessant wieviel schneller die 680 in den minfps gegenüber der 580 ist; einen umstieg werde ich nur bei min 30 % performancegewinn ins auge fassen und da bin ich eher skeptisch


----------



## chrisbo (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir halten uns an NDAs und messen auch die Leistungsaufnahme gescheit


 
50W-60W im idle anno 2012 wäre aber für mich eindeutig ein klares Ausschlußkriterium: so effizient die Karte auch bei Spielen wär.

Aber auch kaum vorstellbar, wenn sie schon unter Last weniger säuft, warum sollte sie dann im idle exorbitant mehr verbrauchen. Irgend etwas ist da bei Tweaktown schiefgelaufen. Das läßt nur noch den Schluß bei Tweaktown  zu: Mir habbet vergeigt!


----------



## Fragles (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Ich finde es eigentlich ja auch nur komisch das man keine offizielle Aussage darüber bekommt wann man reale informationen bekommt. Ich finde die PCGH Tests super und auch gut. Kaufe mir seit es PCGH gibt auch jedes Heft aber man könnte ja mal bestätigen das man heute noch Infos bekommt.


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



chrisbo schrieb:


> 50W-60W im idle anno 2012 wäre aber für mich eindeutig ein klares Ausschlußkriterium: so effizient die Karte auch bei Spielen wär.
> 
> Aber auch kaum vorstellbar, wenn sie schon unter Last weniger säuft, warum sollte sie dann im idle exorbitant mehr verbrauchen. Irgend etwas ist da bei Tweaktown schiefgelaufen. Das läßt nur noch den Schluß bei Tweaktown  zu: Mir habbet vergeigt!


Siehe


Legacyy schrieb:


> bzgl verbrauch: bei dem verwendeten Treiber ist keine Stromsparfunktion  verfügbar, deswegen ist der Verbrauch zu hoch angegeben.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Fragles schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich ja auch nur komisch das man keine offizielle Aussage darüber bekommt wann man reale informationen bekommt. Ich finde die PCGH Tests super und auch gut. Kaufe mir seit es PCGH gibt auch jedes Heft aber man könnte ja mal bestätigen das man heute noch Infos bekommt.



Soweit ich das richtig verstehe, dürften sich Medien in keiner Form zum NDA oder dessen Ende äußern.


----------



## chrisbo (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

@legacyy

Ich hatte also doch recht: Tweaktown hammet vergeigt!


----------



## Fragles (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Naja eine äusserung zum NDA geb es ja schon und zwar in der Form das sich PCGH nicht gegen eben dieses verstösst. Auch das Sie die Leistung richtig messen. Also das ist schon eine Form der Aüsserung zu dem NDA wenn du mich frägst. Kenne das auch bei meinen Verträgen mit Sublieferanten bezüglich verschweigeheitsklauseln.


----------



## Ovaron (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Bei dem Test fehlen mir außerdem einige aktuelle Spiele wie bspw. Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 oder The Witcher 2, welche ja derzeit für Tests die interessantesten Probanten sind. 
Generell hatte ich ein bisschen den Eindruck, das Tweaktown vorwiegend die Spiele gebencht hat, in denen bereits die GTX580 sehr gut mit der HD7970 mithalten konnte, weswegen ich auf andere Tests, vorwiegend von PCGH und Computerbase warte, um mir ein Urteil zu bilden! 

@TE
Stromverbrauch ist schon deutlich höher als bei der HD7970.
50-70 Watt sind in meinen Augen auch nicht gleich auf


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Stimmt. im pcper Link ist der Verbrauch aber richtig  angegeben. 
7970: 88W/350W
680: 90W/321W


----------



## Fragles (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Ovaron schrieb:


> Bei dem Test fehlen mir außerdem einige aktuelle Spiele wie bspw. Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 oder The Witcher 2, welche ja derzeit für Tests die interessantesten Probanten sind.
> Generell hatte ich ein bisschen den Eindruck, das Tweaktown vorwiegend die Spiele gebencht hat, in denen bereits die GTX580 sehr gut mit der HD7970 mithalten konnte, weswegen ich auf andere Tests, vorwiegend von PCGH und Computerbase warte, um mir ein Urteil zu bilden!
> 
> @TE
> ...


 
Der Crysis2 test ist doch enthalten. Und Die GTX680 schlägt die HD7970 klar. Hätte ich nicht gedacht ist aber so laut dem Test.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Fragles schrieb:


> Naja eine äusserung zum NDA geb es ja schon und zwar in der Form das sich PCGH nicht gegen eben dieses verstösst. Auch das Sie die Leistung richtig messen. Also das ist schon eine Form der Aüsserung zu dem NDA wenn du mich frägst. Kenne das auch bei meinen Verträgen mit Sublieferanten bezüglich verschweigeheitsklauseln.


 
Deswegen habe ich auch "dürften" geschrieben. Bei so kleineren, schwammigen Äußerungen wird Nvidia nichts dagegen unternehmen/haben.



Ovaron schrieb:


> Generell hatte ich ein bisschen den Eindruck, das Tweaktown vorwiegend die Spiele gebencht hat, in denen bereits die GTX580 sehr gut mit der HD7970 mithalten konnte, ...
> 
> @TE
> Stromverbrauch ist schon deutlich höher als bei der HD7970.
> 50-70 Watt sind in meinen Augen auch nicht gleich auf



Also nach der Einleitung kann man Tweaktown wohl kaum Sympathien für Nvidia unterstellen... 

Der Verbrauch liegt laut Tom's Hardware und PCPer im Idle nahe zusammen und unter Last etwas unter der 7970, nur die Tweaktown-Ergebnisse fallen da aus der Reihe. Mal sehen was weitere Tests dazu sagen.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Fragles schrieb:


> Der Crysis2 test ist doch enthalten.


 Aber nicht bei Tweaktown.com.


----------



## BlueLaser (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

NDA fällt um 14 Uhr

PCGH Post:



> t-3


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> NDA fällt um 14 Uhr
> 
> PCGH Post:
> 
> ...


Und wo steht das? 14h wäre super


----------



## BlueLaser (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Facebook und Twitter 

https://twitter.com/#!/PCGH_Redaktion/status/182767982517288960


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*


Juhuuuuuuuuu


----------



## FooBar (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

gefällt mir gut.
damit werden die 600er von nvidia wohl noch kaufbarer als die auch schon gute 500er serie.

ich machte mir sorgen dass es wieder so ein flop wie die 400er karten werden könnte, aber diesmal kann ich wohl endlich auf nvidia umsteigen 

es wird zeit für ein komplett neues system!

CPU shrink (ivy) + GPU shrink (kepler)


----------



## Fragles (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Also ich plane auch meine gtx580 gegen die neue umzutauschen. Allerdings will ich auf den gk110 warten und damit meinen sandy e beflügeln. hihihi
Geld liegt schon parat aber die karte muss kommen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

Also auf Ivy warten ist sinnlos, dirket Sandy reinklatschen! Oder benötigst du 2 weitere Befehlssätze sowie die neue

interne Grafikeinheit die nun DX11.1 unterstützt? Darauf kann man verzichten  . (geschmakssache nehm ich mal an)

Im Video ist kurz zu sehen wie jemand mit der GTX680 auf/über 3 Munitoren spielt, benötigt man jetzt keine zweite Nvidia- Karte mehr dafür? Das wäre super!


----------



## Seven (22. März 2012)

Eine Karte kann 4 Monitore bedienen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



FooBar schrieb:


> es wird zeit für ein komplett neues system! CPU shrink (ivy) + GPU shrink (kepler)


 Kepler ist ne komplett neue architektur, die 500er waren ein shrink. Die nächste Generation, die ein shrink wird werden wahrscheinlich die 800er, da die 700er der GK110 Vollausbau wird.

2h to go


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Kepler ist ne komplett neue architektur, die 500er waren ein shrink.



Nope, alle Fermi (400er/500er) sind 40nm. 500er waren nur eine Optimierung der Fermi-Architektur.


----------



## alm0st (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir halten uns an NDAs und messen auch die Leistungsaufnahme gescheit


 
Bitte bitte bitte ein Datum


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*

4 Monitore? Der Hammääääär! Da kann man mal sehen was für eine Geldverschwendung es ist/war 2 580er zu kaufen! Mein Beileid! (selbe gilt auch für 2 andere GPU´s 4XX 5XX) Egal was sie kostet die 680, ich kaufe sie!


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte ein Datum


 Heute 14Uhr ist der Fall des NDA, steht doch auf der letzten Seite 



MrSesc schrieb:


> Nope, alle Fermi (400er/500er) sind 40nm. 500er waren nur eine Optimierung der Fermi-Architektur.


 Ach verdammt, das meinte ich doch


----------



## FooBar (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Also auf Ivy warten ist sinnlos, dirket Sandy reinklatschen! Oder benötigst du 2 weitere Befehlssätze sowie die neue
> 
> interne Grafikeinheit die nun DX11.1 unterstützt? Darauf kann man verzichten  . (geschmakssache nehm ich mal an)
> 
> Im Video ist kurz zu sehen wie jemand mit der GTX680 auf/über 3 Munitoren spielt, benötigt man jetzt keine zweite Nvidia- Karte mehr dafür? Das wäre super!


 
roh-leistungsmässig ist ivy sicherlich nicht die wartezeit wert (ausser was die integrierte gpu leistung z.b. für notebooks angeht), aber ich warte gerne drauf da ich von ivy deutlich mehr energieeffizienz erwarte (da es ein shrink ist).

- mehr performance bei alter temperatur / verbrauch
- weniger temperatur / verbrauch bei gleicher performance

ich mag shrinks


----------



## alm0st (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Heute 14Uhr ist der Fall des NDA, steht doch auf der letzten Seite



Ich les mir hier doch nicht erst alle Kommentare durch, wer bin ich denn? 

Den Test von PCGH kann ich schon kaum mehr abwarten. Aus dem Review geht doch schon ne deutliche Tendenz hervor, aber PCGH bencht bekanntlich doch immer am realitätsnahesten


----------



## fuelre (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*

das teil hat laut twecktown 58dB/58dB (eine HD7970 62/58dB - LAST/IDLE)

also passt da etwas mit der lüftersteuerung noch nicht aber zumindest die LAST werte werden stimmen!
sie ist somit ein bisschen leiser als eine stock HD7970 und somit mMn zu laut!


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*



fuelre schrieb:


> das teil hat laut twecktown 58dB/58dB (eine HD7970 62/58dB - LAST/IDLE)
> 
> also passt da etwas mit der lüftersteuerung noch nicht aber zumindest die LAST werte werden stimmen!
> sie ist somit ein bisschen leiser als eine stock HD7970 und somit mMn zu laut!



Laut "Tom's Hardware" liegt sie bei:
Idle: 36,5 dB
Load: 39,5 dB

... also abwarten was weitere Reviews sagen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*

Toms Hardware hat recht, die haben mit den richtigen Treibern getestet 

Die restlichen Reviews werden das auch bestätigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*



MrSesc schrieb:


> Laut "Tom's Hardware" liegt sie bei:
> Idle: 36,5 dB
> Load: 39,5 dB



Was dann wiederum bedeuten würde, dass die GTX680 in allen Belangen besser ist als die 7970.

AMD User 22.03.2012 nach dem Fall der NDA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, ich bin gemein


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*

Man muss bedenken, dass die HD 7970 drei Monate früher auf den Markt gekommen ist... und: im Tahiti steckt noch ein großes ungenutztes Taktpotential, wie groß das Taktpotential einer GTX 680 ist ist dagegen unbekannt.

Weiters muss man aber auch festhalten: Der GK 104 der GTX 680 ist nur der zweitbeste Chip... eine GK 100 bzw. GK 110 basierende Karte könnte bis zu 50% schneller sein; aber bis eine solche Karte erscheint könnte AMD bereits die HD 8000 Reihe in den Startlöchern haben- ich würde jedenfalls frühestens im Herbst damit rechnen, sonst hätte nVidia die GTX 680 nicht GTX 680 sondern eher GTX 670 oder gar nur GTX 660Ti genannt.


----------



## Pumpi (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*

In FullHD mag die 680 besser sein, aber dann nur eine Karte Cook, sonst zerstörst du wieder grundlos die Erde


----------



## thysol (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*

Der Tweaktown Review ist ja mal derbe unseriös, und nein, das sage ich nicht weil ich nicht wahr haben möchte das Kepler schneller ist als Tahiti. Damit habe ich kein Problem, aber der Tweaktown review sieht fast so aus als wäre der von Nvidia gesponsort oder so. Ist ja schlimmer als die Bild.


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*



Superwip schrieb:


> ich würde jedenfalls frühestens im Herbst damit rechnen, sonst hätte nVidia die GTX 680 nicht GTX 680 sondern eher GTX 670 oder gar nur GTX 660Ti genannt.


 
Durch den Release der GTX680 glaube ich auch nicht an einen frühen Release des GK110. Tendiere auch auf Herbst/Winter. Anfang war auch mal von Sommer die Rede, aber eine so gut da stehende GTX680 braucht keinen schnellen Nachfolger.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*



thysol schrieb:


> Der Tweaktown Review ist ja mal derbe unseriös, und nein, das sage ich nicht weil ich nicht wahr haben möchte das Kepler schneller ist als Tahiti. Damit habe ich kein Problem, aber der Tweaktown review sieht fast so aus als wäre der von Nvidia gesponsort oder so. Ist ja schlimmer als die Bild.



Deswegen auch die extrem hohen Werte (im Vergleich zu PCPer und Tom's) bei Verbrauch und Lautstärke?
Der Vorsprung in den Benchmarks zieht sich jetzt schon durch 4 geleakte Reviews, so unseriös sind die also wohl nicht.
Abgesehen davon, hast du die Einleitung des Reviews gelesen? Die sind eher nicht auf Kuschelkurs mit Nvidia im Moment.


----------



## thysol (22. März 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA Kepler GTX 680 Review online // SLI + Triple Monitor Video*



MrSesc schrieb:


> Deswegen auch die extrem hohen Werte (im Vergleich zu PCPer und Tom's) bei Verbrauch und Lautstärke?
> Der Vorsprung in den Benchmarks zieht sich jetzt schon durch 4 geleakte Reviews, so unseriös sind die also wohl nicht.
> Abgesehen davon, hast du die Einleitung des Reviews gelesen? Die sind eher nicht auf Kuschelkurs mit Nvidia im Moment.


 
Wie dem auch sei, alleine wie unobjektiv der Review schon geschrieben ist. Ist ja schlimmer als die Bild.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2012)

Die Zeit der Gerüchte ist jetzt vorbei: Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 680: Ist AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen? - grafikkarte, kepler, geforce, nvidia

Dort geht es weiter.

-CLOSED-


----------

